# its all so quiet in here...



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

so this is the powder room then...

*looks around*

not much happening...

*goes back to other marques*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:roll: 
well, start something then :-*

Hev x


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Hev said:


> :roll:
> well, start something then :-*
> 
> Hev x


im a man, we're too lazy for that, why dont you come up with something new and original.. then i will flaunt it as my own idea  perfect :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> im a man, we're too lazy for that.......


for once an honest bloke 

Hev x :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...


You mean like a ladie's do that never happened :? 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58567

I agree, it's far too quiet in here


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> You mean like a ladie's do that never happened :?
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58567
> 
> I agree, it's far too quiet in here


    - sorry Dani, too skint just now :?

Where have all the girlies gone anyway?

Hev x


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like a ladie's do that never happened :?
> ...


Maybe i scared them off


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Where have all the girlies gone anyway?
> ...


Bad Boy!









Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Summer's on its way they are all probably on their sun beds topping up the tans


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Summer's on its way they are all probably on their sun beds topping up the tans


Or at the shops


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

we men complain when the women talk to much, now your compliaining that its too quite? have you lost your mind man! we should be thankful its peaceful, no complaints, whinning, broken nails, time of the month pains, shopping needs, is my bum to big questions, give me attention actions!

chill out men, relax take it easy, we got it good, lets not stir and wake the beast!  

Niko


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Niko said:


> we men complain when the women talk to much, now your compliaining that its too quite? have you lost your mind man! we should be thankful its peaceful, no complaints, whinning, broken nails, time of the month pains, shopping needs, is my bum to big questions, give me attention actions!
> 
> chill out men, relax take it easy, we got it good, lets not stir and wake the beast!
> 
> Niko


How did you know that she was sleeping


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Summer's on its way they are all probably on their sun beds topping up the tans
> ...


AND the shops :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Don't tar us all with the same brush!  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


OK then, Those with some money left will also be at the shops


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

and those without will be spending their blokes money at the shops :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Niko said:


> we men complain when the women talk to much, now your compliaining that its too quite? have you lost your mind man! we should be thankful its peaceful, no complaints, whinning, broken nails, time of the month pains, shopping needs, is my bum to big questions, give me attention actions!
> 
> chill out men, relax take it easy, we got it good, lets not stir and wake the beast!
> 
> Niko


hehehe you got a point, everyone sssssssshhhh! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> and those without will be spending their blokes money at the shops :lol:


If there's any left eh Dale!! :roll:

I do find it rather strange that the girls fought so hard for this room, then hardly use it. :? Bit like getting married really :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

thebears said:


> and those without will be spending their blokes money at the shops :lol:


I was looking for a polite way of saying that but gave up :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Having their other halves carry the heavy shopping bags :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> and those without will be spending their blokes money at the shops :lol:


Isn't that what you have a bloke for??

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > and those without will be spending their blokes money at the shops :lol:
> ...


Sureley it should read: -
and those without money will spend their blokes at the shops :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > and those without will be spending their blokes money at the shops :lol:
> ...


Maybe its because its full of blokes! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Starlight express said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Well someone's got to keep it going :roll: :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Starlight express said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


but would you all have it any other way? 

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Thats a modern man not a bloke :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


And those without money will spend their *MODERN MAN *at the shops 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Or give the credit card a bashing :?


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

DW225 said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


err yes! Thats why girls go to the toilet together, so we can talk in private. Off you all go boys, run along now!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Starlight express said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > Starlight express said:
> ...


And I always thought it was to give each other a leg up onto the high seat?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


Girlie loo .....................










and the sign says ....................










:lol: :lol: :lol: 
<found in an Edinburgh pub!>

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Starlight express said:
> ...


My fragile male imagination is now shattered with the cold truth of reality.......... thanks Hev xx


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> My fragile male imagination is now shattered with the cold truth of reality.......... thanks Hev xx


your welcome Obi 

Hev x :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Why is every toilet in Edinburgh down a flight of stairs?????


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Why is every toilet in Edinburgh down a flight of stairs?????


Leaves more room for a dance floor - cos you know we like to boogie  









Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Why is every toilet in Edinburgh down a flight of stairs?????
> ...


Ladies in Manchester dance around their handbags not the toilets, is this another one of your traditions that dates back 300 years?


----------

